# Probleme de connection MSN Messenger Mac



## adonis078 (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour
J'ai un probleme de connexion wifi avec airport sur le reseau public de ma fac.

 Une fois à la fac , airport se connecte normalement et je peux surfer sans probleme. J'ai un probleme qaund je veux me connecter a MSN ou envoyer un mail avec I mail. 

Il m'est impossible de me connecter au serveur de MSN messenger mac ou d'envoyer un mail via un compte pop sur free a partir de Mail. `Pourtant chez maoi sur ma freebox tout marche nikel. 
Quel peut etre le probleme avec le reseau de ma fac? comment configurer pour autoriser la connection a Messenger .... et en plus ca marche sur tous les PC de l'amphi , du coup j'me fais charrié avec mon macbbook...


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mai 2007)

salut,

Une discution est ouverte sur un peu le m&#234;me sujet , tu trouveras surement des reponses.
Avant j' avais un macbook et j' avais le m&#234;me probl&#232;me je suis curieux de savoir ce qui cloche, je pense qu' il faut ouvrir des ports sur le pare-feu (mais j' en suis pas sur) ou alors c' est le reseau de la fac .
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167295&highlight=msn+wifi
Ne t' inqui&#233;tes pas tu as fait le bon choix de prendre un macbook plut&#244;t que de choisir un pc.


----------

